# Thompson Contender Fanboy



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Got my first Thompson Contender back in the mid 70's or so. Completely hated the gun at first. Said it looked like a Buck Rogers Ray Gun. Only reason I bought it at the gun show. The young fella was desperate to sell it and an extra barrel. A 357 and a 30-30. No dealer would show any interest and he offered to one dealer in front of me for 150. Dealer would not even look at it. So I said I would take it. Figuring I could use it as trade in material for something I really wanted.

The following Monday after the Gun Show. Took it to Georges Gun Shack when he was on Route 5 between Warren and Cortland. I dealt with George quite a bit back then. So I found he had a Ruger #1 in 270. I proudly whipped out the Contender and xtra barrel and said lets deal. He said take that ( expletives deleted ) out of here. He then proceeded to offer to sell me another barrel for the Contender which was a 22 Magnum 10 inch barrel. I said no thanks I guess I am going to get stuck with this cause no one wants it. George said buy the barrel and I will throw in a dealers display case. I don't remember if it was 75 0r 50 dollars. But I went ahead and dug a deeper hole for myself by taking the deal. For about 3 months I tried to sell it but no takers. 

I finally decided to actually shoot it. To see what the heck others seen in the raygun. Had a 2X power pistol scope from when I used a 20 gauge Ithaca Deerslayer. So went someplace and got Weaver mount and bolted it on the Buck rogers Special. Stuck a green sticky on a cardboard box about 25 yds away. Fired three shot group. It was off of course since not sighted in but the 3 shots were tightly grouped. Moved target out to 50 yards moved the dials a bit and another tight tight group. 75 yards slight adjustments this time 3 shot group ate up that 3/4 " green dot. Hate turned to love instantly. As Col Cooper stated only accurate guns are interesting. 

At one point I had over 20 different barrels for it. Only two disappointed me the 22 Jet and 222 Remington. The 44 mag barrel was also a huge favorite until I discovered the 357 Maximum. Others that highly impressed 22 hornet , 221 Fireball , 204 Ruger , 17 HMR and of course the .22 Rimfire.

I am in search of a Carbine kit in the G2 version of the Contender. So I can quit switching back and forth. Silhouette Shooting contests made the Contenders well deserved reputation. When its popularity waned I figured the Contender would follow. But to my surprise it is still winning many converts over. They discover you don't need a magazine of a lead, that one well placed shot will suffice.

The two in the pic are 357 Max MGM barrel and the 204 Ruger is attached to the frame and camo stock. If I had only to keep 2 these would be the 2.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing
A lot of folks are hard to accept the gothic lines of the contender
I enjoy shaping wood furniture for mine and the wildcats!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I enjoyed Contenders for many years. I was never impressed with the T/C factory barrels , but I enjoyed collecting and shooting custom barrels from makers like Vanhorn and Bullberry. I started with the pistol configuration, but realized that the carbines were the way to go, for me. I have sold all frames and barrels, but I had to keep this 22 Magnum Contender, with a Bullberry Barrel and high grade factory T/C stock. John


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Oddly my experience with same gun vastly different. Just curious Luredaddy do you reload ? Some factory ammo shot well out of my Contender barrels most did not. Every Caliber I ever owned I reloaded for Contender. With the exception of rimfires of course. All of the barrels I own or have owned shot extremely well over the years. Some took a lot of experimenting with the loads others I just plain lucked out on first try.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

No reloading here. The only factory barrel I kept and enjoyed shooting, was the Super 14, 44 Magnum. My limited abilities with a pistol, did not warrant a custom barrel. John


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

That explains the difference. Right now have an SSK barrel for 222 Remington shot a baseball size group at 100 yds with factory ammo. Handloads shoots a pea size group in same gun. Factory 44 Magnum shoots close to handloads. 357 Maximum factory barrel not even close here handloads great factory loads yuck.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

reloading your ammo is preferred by a lot of shooters and mandated by those using wildcats
Contenders love Herrett chambers and TCU's also. I've got a 357/44 Bain and Davis barrel that really performs


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Bro is into TCs. I’ve had several cant get interested in them. Bro has 375 carbine version with 2x7 scope. Outfit shoots well and nice for offhand Target. Not a natural pointer for moving game for me.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

MY 7mm-TCU sporting a new set of clothes. Will shoot clover leaf groups all day will 100 grainers. Shoots great withother sizes but just luvs the 100 grainers,


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

papaperch said:


> Got my first Thompson Contender back in the mid 70's or so. Completely hated the gun at first. Said it looked like a Buck Rogers Ray Gun. Only reason I bought it at the gun show. The young fella was desperate to sell it and an extra barrel. A 357 and a 30-30. No dealer would show any interest and he offered to one dealer in front of me for 150. Dealer would not even look at it. So I said I would take it. Figuring I could use it as trade in material for something I really wanted.
> 
> The following Monday after the Gun Show. Took it to Georges Gun Shack when he was on Route 5 between Warren and Cortland. I dealt with George quite a bit back then. So I found he had a Ruger #1 in 270. I proudly whipped out the Contender and xtra barrel and said lets deal. He said take that ( expletives deleted ) out of here. He then proceeded to offer to sell me another barrel for the Contender which was a 22 Magnum 10 inch barrel. I said no thanks I guess I am going to get stuck with this cause no one wants it. George said buy the barrel and I will throw in a dealers display case. I don't remember if it was 75 0r 50 dollars. But I went ahead and dug a deeper hole for myself by taking the deal. For about 3 months I tried to sell it but no takers.
> 
> ...


I don't own a Thompson yet but you mentioned 357 max. I have a H and R in 357 mag and both my kids lost deer to it. Talking to a gunsmith friend of mine about building a 350 legend barrel for it and he said let's just ream it out to max. He did and after my oldest dropped a deer in it's tracks, I had him build one out of a 30-30 barrel for my youngest. What a tack driver. He dropped his first buck at 169 yds with it. I never would have guessed that little cartridge could perform like that. Too bad more people don't know about this cartridge. With the Advent of the 350 legend, they probably never will.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Moo Juice - If you reload your own ammo. The MAX is the ultimate straight wall cartridge for Ohio deer. In fact I would think among reloaders the MAX is more popular than the Legend. Rimmed straightwall cartridges like the MAX are much easier to load for.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

*Ballistic Comparison Summary Results*


 # Name Muzzle
Velocity
_ (Avg. f.p.s.) _ Muzzle
Energy
_ (Avg. ft-lbs.) _ Bullet
Weight
_ (Avg. gr.) _ Data
Points Case
Capacity
_ (Avg. grs. H2O) _ 1.  .357 Remington Maximum 1871​1416​186​104​32.7​ 2.  .350 Legend 2300​1877​165​47​35.8​


*If you base the comparison on averages, mind you. The Legend wins!*


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I shoot both cartridges. Still prefer the MAX. In my reloads I use a 150 grain pointed soft point .358 bullet. It makes the 357 Max a viable 200 yard deer harvester. Even in the pistol barrels of the Contender. If you don't reload then go with the Legend. Most of the factory loads for the MAX I don't care for especially for deer.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

I shoot the 357 Max extensively and love it!
Don't have a Legend (leave it for the AR shooters)
I DO load and shoot the 358Alpo or 358x444 Improved








*Now, that's fun!*


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

papaperch said:


> Moo Juice - If you reload your own ammo. The MAX is the ultimate straight wall cartridge for Ohio deer. In fact I would think among reloaders the MAX is more popular than the Legend. Rimmed straightwall cartridges like the MAX are much easier to load for.


Yes, currently my brother in law does our reloading but we are moving into a much larger house so hopefully I will have room for reloading benches and be able to do it myself. We do reload shotshells though. I looked at out max loads. 180gr Hornady XTP's, 19.5gr H-110. 1890fps. Both rifles shoot them well.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

This company has been trying to come out with new contender frames called ssk 50. There first batch had some metal issues i read i think on their blog/facebook a year ago. That batch was declined and they were working with another metal supplier. Its supposedly a mix of all generations. Ill buy one in a heartbeat if it ever makes it. I should have kept the stainless frame with hair trigger i once had and miss. I want a 410 and a 44 mag. Some day ill get a grouse with a 410 pistol.








SSK-50 FRAMES (PRICE IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT TIME OF PRODUCT






www.hausofarms.com


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah I was on list for one of those frames. That wildcat engraving just tripped my trigger pun intended. Finally took my name off list. Anything that can't be solved in 2 plus years leaves me to believe the wrong guys are working on it. SSK has a great reputation and I can understand not wanting to destroy that. At 74 years of age didn't want wife to get stuck with something she has no idea of what it is. Have some SSK barrels and owned several others. Everyone was a great product.


----------

